# It is NOT a BMW



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Ok, Jon was kind enough to add the Mini to Bimmerfest. But judging from all the letters in Roundel magazine, I beg to ask whether the Mini is a BMW or not?

My answer is that it is not. Although it carries a lot of parts from BMW (specially the rear E46 suspension), the heart of the matter is that it is an English design from Rover. Had the car been actually produced by the English patient, I bet none of us here would even bother that much.

In my opinion, the Mini is something akind to Jaguar, Volvo or Saab. You don't call a Jaguar or Volvo a Ford, or a Saab a GM, eventhough they carry parts from other corporate division cars.

If the Mini is a BMW, then the upcoming Rolls Royce will also be a BMW too, right? :bigpimp:


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Maybe not literally a BMW, but it's designed by BMW, built by BMW, and sold by BMW dealers. That's good enough for me. It means quality parts and build to me.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Dont forget: priced like a BMW


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Dont forget: priced like a BMW  *




under $20,000 is priced like a BMW?


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

This is from another thread in this forum titled "Entry level BMW":


> "Entry level BMW"
> I've seen several people use this term as a description for the Mini2.
> 
> Its strange, but I don't believe alot of Mini owners even really consider it a BMW of any kind. I know I don't.
> ...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> under $20,000 is priced like a BMW? *


For the size of vehicle that it is. For that kind of money you can get a real car!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Is the Mini a BMW?

The answer is pretty simple if you look only at the facts. The Mini is made by BMW, but they do not call it a BMW. Therefore, it's not a BMW.

How about this. Ford bought out Jaguar, and now owns all the factories that produce Jaguars. Can anyone walk up to a non-car guy on the street and say, _"the XJ8 is a Ford"_ without giving an explanation of who owns who? No. The XJ8 is a Jaguar, but the Ford Motor Company makes it.

BMW _doesn't_ want us to think of the Mini as BMW, that's why they didn't slap the roundel on it.

However, that shouldn't stop us, as BMW enthusiasts, from welcoming the Mini into the BMW family.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Is the Mini a BMW?
> 
> The answer is pretty simple if you look only at the facts. The Mini is made by BMW, but they do not call it a BMW. Therefore, it's not a BMW.
> 
> ...


Drive the new X-Type: You'll find it's the nicest Topaz that Ford makes!   :lmao:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Drive the new X-Type: You'll find it's the nicest Topaz that Ford makes!   :lmao: *


Mondeo, Mondeo, Mondeo. :lmao:


----------

